# Welcome Screen



## Clave (Jul 2, 2006)

Testing this out:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

i'm no expert but isn't that swastica a little big?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2006)

According to pics of aircrafts of JG2 ,it seems it isn't.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

fair enough.......


----------

